
Russians Are Suspects in Nuclear Site Hackings, Sources Say - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-07/russians-are-said-to-be-suspects-in-hacks-involving-nuclear-site?utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=53980285&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8C7z-iM2M_TiiWM6-9BU4ZWASrVh5cB3FzmkLNQ2afssbDzqiIjU6mcHvYJOPUQLbxYY71HNrXUoLCtIIMTheYJjehYg&_hsmi=53980285
======
towndrunk
It's the Russians! It's the Russians! Anyone else getting sick of this crap?
Again, no evidence just speculation. Hell, could be just a kid as I bet there
is no security around any of these antiquated systems.

